# Is it strange...?



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder what H told the OW when he asked her to leave. Should I wonder about this or let it go? 

Do I let it consume my thoughts or let ithe story come out eventually? Am I torturing myself?

The goal was to get her gone so we could move on. She flies out tomorrow, so check!

I feel incredibly insecure right now.


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

No, I wonder too, it's normal. We hope that they expresses their undying love for us, but you never know when they choose to do it without you.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

InOverMyHeart said:


> I wonder what H told the OW when he asked her to leave. Should I wonder about this or let it go?
> 
> Do I let it consume my thoughts or let ithe story come out eventually? Am I torturing myself?
> 
> ...


Ask him but be prepared for an answer you dislike or don't believe.


----------



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

Good, I'm Normal!!!  

Seriously though, I guess I shouldn't ask a question I really don't want to hear a less than positive answer for eh? 

Thanks! 

I'm counting the hours ya'll!!


----------

